# 2 Monitore 1 Graka + 1 Onboard; Einstellungen ?



## 2h4y (30. Januar 2013)

Hi,
ich habe einen Monitor an der Graka und einen an der Onboard Grafik angeschlossen. Nun meine Frage,
kann ich die Anzeigen so einstellen, das sie parallel angezeigt werden ?

Jetzt wird nämlich der 2. Bildschirm als ''extra'' Bildschirm angezeigt und ich würde gerne auf beiden das gleiche sehen. Ich weiß das ich mir ein Adapter für die Karte kaufen kann, wollte nur wissen, ob es auch ohne geht ^.^

2500K + HD7950


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Januar 2013)

Wenn du das gleiche willst, müsstest du dann nicht einfach den Bildschirm "klonen"? So heißt es im NV-Panel, dazu brauchst du doch nicht die Igpu des 2500K nehmen. Also den zweiten auch an der HD anschließen.


----------



## 2h4y (30. Januar 2013)

''einfach'' ist relativ  hab davon leider eher weniger - keine ahnung ^.^ also meinste ich soll die Igpu einfach ausschalten ?


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. Januar 2013)

Ja und natürlich den zweiten Bildschirm an die HD 7950 anschließen.


----------



## 2h4y (30. Januar 2013)

ja das geht ja nicht, da ich kein adapter habe, wie schon erwähnt


----------



## bootzeit (30. Januar 2013)

Was für ein Adapter meinst du denn ?? Die Karte hat doch 2x DVI oder nicht ?? Oder hat der eine Monitor noch einen D-Sub Anschluss sodass du einen D-Sub zu DVI Adapter brauchst ??


----------



## Jeretxxo (30. Januar 2013)

Was genau für einen Monitor hast du denn?
Und welche HD7950 genau?


----------



## Yan04 (30. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub nicht das man einen Bildschirm an deine HD7950 und einen an die Onboard anschließen kann.
Hol dir einfach nen passenden Adapter (kosten meines Wissens keine 5€) und dann haste keine Probleme


----------



## 2h4y (31. Januar 2013)

ich hab nur einen anschluss an der graka
Vtx3d

@Yan04 vllt solltest du erstmal richtig lesen.....


----------



## Yan04 (31. Januar 2013)

2h4y schrieb:


> ich hab nur einen anschluss an der graka
> Vtx3d



Eine HD7950 mit nur einem Anschluss musste mir mal zeigen!
Außerdem haste die Frage von bootzeit nicht beantwortet: Was für Anschlüsse haben denn deine Monitore?

Grundsätzlich hängt das vom Mainboard bzw vom Bios ab --> kann aber grundsätzlich zu immer mal zu Problemen kommen 

Einfachste Möglichkeit: Adapter kaufen !


----------



## 2h4y (31. Januar 2013)

NEE DIE HAT 2 ANSCHLÜSSE, DESWEGEN FRAG ICH HIER NACH !

für dich nochmal zum mitschreiben, ES FUNKTIONIERT. ICH MÖCHTE GERNE WISSEN, WIE MAN DAS BILD KLONEN KANN. Die Anschlüsse zu nennen ist einfach mal überflüssig, da beide am PC angeschlossen sind und funktionieren. Ich möchte aber kein geteiltes bild sondern das gleiche, also ist das eine einstellungssache


----------



## Yan04 (31. Januar 2013)

Rechtsklick auf Desktop -> Bildschirmauflösung -> Mehrere Anzeigen -> Diese Anzeige duplizieren ?!


----------



## 2h4y (31. Januar 2013)

1. Diese Anzeige erweitern 
2. Desktop nur auf 1 anzeigen 
3. Desktop nur auf 2 anzeigen

Hab nur diese auswahlmöglichkeiten


----------



## Jeretxxo (31. Januar 2013)

Wenn's geht und beide an der HD7950 sind, schau im CCC bei den Anzeigen,
sollte einer an der IGP und einer an der HD7950 hängen funktioniert das nicht, das du auf beiden das "gleiche" siehst.
Deshalb auch die fragen, was das für Anschlüsse sind.

Normal sollten an der HD7950 4 Bildschirme ohne weiteres betrieben werden können.
Sie hat immerhin 1x HDMI, 2x Mini-Displayport und 1x DVI-I Anschluß, jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage was deine Monitore für Anschlüsse haben.
Sollte es DVI oder HDMI sein, würde ich einfach einen Adapter holen, von Mini-Displayport auf HDMI oder DVI, je nachdem was du nutzt.

Sowas hier:
HDMI-Adapter für Apple mini DisplayPort MacBook Pro: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
oder 
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Hama Adapter Mini-Displayport auf DVI


----------



## 2h4y (31. Januar 2013)

ok gut, das wollte ich wissen ^.^

Der Monitor hat ganz normal nen DVI-I und den tv hab über nen VGA Kabel angeschlossen. Ist halt nur ... das ne 7950 nicht 2 mal ein DVI-I Anschluss hat. Dann gehts nicht ohne Adapter.
Danke !


----------

